# On the job nicknames



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I got Louie from a guy called Cappy


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

slugnut???? That's a horrible nick name. :laughing:

Let's see, there was a father and son team they were "Moans & Groans".
Then there was a dude who sold **** outta the back of his truck, "Porno Pete".
A dude they called, "The Glove", because he stunk like a dirty work glove.

I know there's a bunch more Im forgetting right now.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

nicknames for jobsite activities?

"I'll be back in a bit..." 
"Where'd Louie go?"
"Oh, he's in the porta john. Hadda_ bust a slug."_


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> slugnut???? That's a horrible nick name. :laughing:
> 
> Let's see, there was a father and son team they were "Moans & Groans".
> Then there was a dude who sold **** outta the back of his truck, "Porno Pete".
> ...



I think you forgot slickvic. My only guess as to why they call you slickvic. You probably carry your own lube around.  :lol:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I think you forgot slickvic. My only guess as to why they call you slickvic. You probably carry your own lube around.  :lol:


Nobody calls me slick in real life. :no:
I made it up, just for this site. :thumbsup:
Hell, for all you know, my name isn't even Vic.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Nobody calls me slick in real life. :no:
> I made it up, just for this site. :thumbsup:
> Hell, for all you know, my name isn't even Vic.


 
huh. I always thought it was Slick. I mean, who names their kid _Vic_?:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

stuiec said:


> huh. I always thought it was Slick. I mean, who names their kid _Vic_?:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


>


 
oh crap. Let me guess, Vic jr?:whistling2:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We used to call one of our apprentices "Biscuits", because he was always soaking up the gravy.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I am called Chris Code (in a derogatory manner) by the other leadmen,

Hey Genius (in a derogatory manner) by the owner of the company,

Jackass (as a term of endearment) by my son when he works with me.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

stuiec said:


> oh crap. Let me guess, Vic jr?:whistling2:


Nah, Im not a jr. My older brother is.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Nobody calls me slick in real life. :no:
> I made it up, just for this site. :thumbsup:
> Hell, for all you know, my name isn't even Vic.




Cletis knows all. His file on you is at least an 1/16" of an inch. If I ask nicely I'm sure he will let me have a look. :laughing:

And FYI they are calling you slick. They just do it in a low voice so you won't hear it. :jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Cletis knows all. His file on you is at least an 1/16" of an inch. If I ask nicely I'm sure he will let me have a look. :laughing:
> 
> And FYI they are calling you slick. They just do it in a low voice so you won't hear it. :jester:


Eh, I've been called worse by my own mother.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Eh, I've been called worse by my own mother.



My mom just threw things at me. No need to raise your voice to get your kids attention. A metal garbage can lid to the head cures backtalk pretty quickly. At least it did for me. :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> My mom just threw things at me. No need to raise your voice to get your kids attention. A metal garbage can lid to the head cures backtalk pretty quickly. At least it did for me. :laughing:


:laughing:

It was the old style cable remotes. She use to wing em' at me and my brothers bust them over are heads. She was deadly quick and accurate!
I remember she gave me a bloody nose once.  :laughing:
Good times.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It was the old style cable remotes. She use to wing em' at me and my brothers bust them over are heads. She was deadly quick and accurate!
> I remember she gave me a bloody nose once.  :laughing:
> Good times.



My mother was too frugal to break a perfectly good remote control on my head. Had they been cheap like the ones today I am sure she would of thrown it at me. Hell she slung that garbage can lid at me like a ninja star. It hit me before I could get the word NO out of my mouth. Yep, good times!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

John Boy; Johnny-Be-Good; Big John; Johnny-on-the-Spot; John Henry; Johnny Flash; John-Jacob-Jingleheimer-Schmidt (I hate that); Johnny Blaze; Long John Silver; Johnny Tsunami

Just about any nickname you can think of with "John" in it somewhere, I've probably heard.

-Johnny Appleseed


----------



## mclovin (Feb 22, 2011)

I got mclovin don't really know why...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> My mother was too frugal to break a perfectly good remote control on my head. Had they been cheap like the ones today I am sure she would of thrown it at me. Hell she slung that garbage can lid at me like a ninja star. It hit me before I could get the word NO out of my mouth. Yep, good times!


I believe back then new remotes were free!
My old man never really hit us. Although one time, when I was about 10 years old, me and my younger brother were flying through are tiny house chasing each other. We ran right into the fishtank, smashed the glass, water, gravel and fish everywhere! My old man whooped us good for that one. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I call all my helpers ,"Sunshine".


----------



## Georgiaboy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hell my Jw calls me Charlie Brown, but its the general Forman that calls me slugnut.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I'll call my helper Cletis. I do, seriously.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sure everybody here has been called "sparky"


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm sure everybody here has been called "sparky"


And I havent punched anyone because of it yet...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont have a nickname.. that I know of. Probably a swear word, but thats fine.

Some nicknames my co worker and I have given people at our shop:

The following 3 are all family members, and they all fail, so we call them:
Pail
Jail our "fearless leader"
Bail

Then we have:
Midget - hes short and annoying
Mustache - has a stupid handle bar mustache
Tyrone - his real name is tyler
Saw-finger - started his job with us by trying to stop a saw blade with his finger
Giggles - everything is funny


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Nah, Im not a jr. My older brother is.


His name is Vic??????

In life many nick names at work not so much at work. I have been a boss for 37 of 41 years in the trade, so that might be why. Though I had a boss called the Devil, GUESS WHY!

Brain
BriBri
BJ
BR.
Ninky Noy (My ex-mother-in-law) So I am sure in West VA it was a nasty word.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm an HDIC or TDOG or Chief.

Helpers, have been Burger, G, and now Young Jeezy.

Tom


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> His name is Vic??????
> 
> In life many nick names at work not so much at work. I have been a boss for 37 of 41 years in the trade, so that might be why. Though I had a boss called the Devil, GUESS WHY!
> 
> ...


Brian, you are getting dementia already. I am Vic. But I am not a jr. My brother is a jr, but his name is not Vic.
In other words, my old man and myself have different first names.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, you are getting dementia already. I am Vic. But I am not a jr. My brother is a jr, but his name is not Vic.
> In other words, my old man and myself have different first names.


 
yeah, dude, that doesn't work. You gotta have the _same_ name for a jr. sr. thing.:no:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I've ended up with the same nick name from to different company's with nothing in common. Panda bear the said because I'm a big guy who for the most part is a nice guy but then when someone makes me mad I go off

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The mannican,


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I seemed to have been endowed with the name "Chewie".


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a few guys call me re-Todd, when I was an apprentice, but that got passed to another Todd, who was more deserving. I went my whole childhood and no body ever called me that until I was 25.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I call all my helpers ,"Sunshine".


 I call every boss i've worked for sugar


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK I gotta ask. Why would you make this a union topic? Only union guys get nicknames or you only care about union guys?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> OK I gotta ask. Why would you make this a union topic? Only union guys get nicknames or you only care about union guys?


 
everyone knows non-union guys all have the same nick name...:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I see


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So then all the union guys have the same nickname also? Sheep


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> So then all the union guys have the same nickname also? Sheep


 
Don't be like that. I will give you your own special nickname. You will be Grumpy. Or Rainbow, you choose.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Stevo, Stevie, Stevie Wonder, Stevie Blunder_ (which really made me laugh)_

~CS~


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> OK I gotta ask. Why would you make this a union topic? Only union guys get nicknames or you only care about union guys?


I will call you Misses EsterHouse. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Brian, you are getting dementia already. I am Vic. But I am not a jr. My brother is a jr, but his name is not Vic.
> In other words, my old man and myself have different first names.


Vic:

It was an attempt at humor.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to work with a kid we called ArmOff. 

Working with him was like cutting off one of your own arms.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's It? said:


> I call every boss i've worked for sugar


I sure hope you'd be of a female gender to call me that.:laughing:


----------



## coughlin660 (Oct 23, 2011)

There are two Brians that work for my company so they named the other Brian "Hero" & I am "Villian".


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got a nickname from just about every electrician I know:

John Candy
Uncle Buck (this is a popular one)
Beef
Big Sexy
Tool Man
Freak Show

But the nicknames my buddies have are:

Redo (he was always screwing up)
Johnny Boom-Boom (was cutting pipe one day, his jw slipped on it while he was holding a ratchet, he rammed it into a 208v bus and there was a "boom")
Pappie (hes pretty old)
Robby Rash (got a bad rash on his head from firestop)
Slim-Jim (hes pretty skinny)


----------



## coughlin660 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ha! we have a guy we call queif... It just rhymes with keith, there's shuffles, he shuffles back & forth all day, links, he has sausage fingers & there's doc... He looks like doc from back to the future.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I sure hope you'd be of a female gender to call me that.:laughing:


 I only use it when i get a nickname I don't like


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

we had four johns working for us once, so I named them:

little john
big john
old john
****** john.

the boss didn't like me calling ****** john that, so I told him, OK, how about disabled john, or challenged john ? He said, why can't I just call him john ? I said we got 4 johns. Anyway, long story short, the boss had to use him at the shop for a few weeks, and he started calling him ****** john.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

We have:
handsome tim
just-in time
and everyone just calls jim- boss.
he calls himself big ugly. 
ms y


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Pimp. 

Seriouisly, I turned my back for a second and my bud wrote that and all my tools. 

Yes, women flock to me.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

Worked for a multi craft Company. Fitters Sheet metal workers Ironworkers labors etc. Worked with a electrician we called Mr. Policeman. He reported everything he saw to job super. He did not care what craft he reported on. Some called him worm.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

CrazyMurph, from when I played football in high school. PigPen from my fellow apprentices, because I showed up at apprentice night school in my same work clothes from the day. Muffy, from the Jmen I was working with, who gave me 5 dollar bills to put in my mouth and lay on the stage at a strip club. Now most people call me Murph. I use CrazyMurph as an online name in honor of my crazy (fun) past.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

once upon a time I dated a stripper (if you can call that dating), but that is nasty


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I was Mac since junior high and it has always stayed. In a shop with several Mikes, I have always been BigMike.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Zoolander.

I have no idea.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

TAZ:blink:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Seannery......like Sean Connery.
And on the last project some other coworkers wore stickers that said "SHINFO" which means Sean Has Intense Nervous Freakouts.....:laughing:
Chops or Wolverine cuz I've had a set of chops for about 11 years.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Georgiaboy said:


> I was just curious of what some of the nicknames people have received on the job. Mine just happens to be slugnut


Are you proud of that?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ive been called hack boy because i put too many holes in the wall to find a buried box. :thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Cletis knows all. His file on you is at least an 1/16" of an inch. If I ask nicely I'm sure he will let me have a look. :laughing:
> 
> And FYI they are calling you slick. They just do it in a low voice so you won't hear it. :jester:


Oh, that's what they were saying. I thought it started with a "D". :jester:

One jobsite I worked with a Mexican guy for months whose name was Jose. They got to calling me Hose B.

I must make real good friends with all the Mexican sheetrock crews on every job I'm on cause they all call me the same thing. What does "Pendejo" mean? :001_huh:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Oh, that's what they were saying. I thought it started with a "D". :jester:



You should hear what they were saying about your old lady!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> You should hear what they were saying about your old lady!


Yeah, I know, I started them out on it, they took over. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

:laughing:
Wait, who's "they?" :blink:


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I call my apprentices cubs, which stands for completely useless bastards.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought every one on this forum (with the exception if b4t's) nickname was sparky?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I thought every one on this forum (with the exception if b4t's) nickname was sparky?


And his name is Mr. Electrician!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If someone wants to give you a nick name tell them their's is going to be toothless.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

When I first started in the trade I had a journeyman that called all his apprentices "Ding Ding" but for some reason it stuck to me for quite a while....not sure why. Somebody else tried to call me "Speedlunker" because supposedly with safety glasses I looked like the guy from the Six Flags commercials, but nobody else really saw it and it didn't stick. Another job I had they started calling me Radar (like buddy on MASH) because that's what I used to work on in the navy. Haven't really had a nickname for a few years now. 

Knew one guy we called Dumbo, because he was hanging a big J-box and started screaming "MY EARS ARE TOO BIG!" when he was trying to get up in the ceiling, and he never heard the end of it.

Another guy we called Thor because he destroyed everything he got his hands on. 

Had an older than dirt j-man we called "Pissy" one for the obvious reason and two because every single Wednesday he would call off from work. He didn't even try to come up with an excuse he'd just tell them he was pissy and that's it.

On a side note, does it bother anyone else when other trades call us Sparkys? I don't know about you but I don't want sparky coming from any of my work......


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

They call me D-Rock, D-Man, Glasses, and "The Ceiling Tile Rapist"


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

DMILL said:


> They call me D-Rock, D-Man, Glasses, and "The Ceiling Tile Rapist"


CEILING TILE RAPIST???
I gotta hear this story!!!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rdr said:


> CEILING TILE RAPIST???
> I gotta hear this story!!!


its more of an _experience_...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> If someone wants to give you a nick name tell them their's is going to be toothless.


I do not know if I would do that, one customer refers to me as Superman, as I have fixed 4 major issues for them in that last year after their electricians and another contractor could not. Finally have them calling us fist in lieu of last.


----------



## coughlin660 (Oct 23, 2011)

Pendejo means stupid in Spanish, I downloaded a translator to my phone.... It's great, whenever I have too talk to someone I can. I'm always telling them not to touch my "f"ing wires & other fun stuff. Why are all Mexicans either dry wall hangers or landscapers, a lot of painters are Russian or polish. Stereotypical


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

coughlin660 said:


> Pendejo means stupid in Spanish, I downloaded a translator to my phone.... It's great, whenever I have too talk to someone I can. I'm always telling them not to touch my "f"ing wires & other fun stuff. Why are all Mexicans either dry wall hangers or landscapers, a lot of painters are Russian or polish. Stereotypical


Been there done that. Don't have that problem up here.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Everyone calls me "Traveling Bob", always getting called away.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Brutus* is a journeyman I worked with. He looked the part perfectly with attitude to spare. He had a tough life growing up in LA, didn't find much time for cartoons. One day he hears the boss chuckle the name for the first time right in front of us. He then gives me a bad look knowing that name probably came from me. I said remember? he was the guy who always kicked Popeye's ass and stole Olive Oyl. He laughed and the name stuck.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Some of the older guys I work with call me "Crow". This came from an episode of working on a roof during a blizzard. 

Someone said "like a crow stuck in a snow storm" and that has followed me a while.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We have one guy named speed bump, he was run over by the cops on a picket line. The cop came in fast and didn't see him. And another named sawzall because he stole a sawzall at the powerhouse. He lost his huge overtime job and is barred for life over a $150.00 dollar tool. I worked with an apprentice named teaspoon because that was how much dirt he would come up with on his shovel! There are many more.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was part of a three man crew installing fire alarms, we all had our heads shaved. The foreman was 250 lbs, I was about 200 and the other guy was about 150 lbs. Austin Powers was big at the movies, so they started calling us _Me, Medium Me and Mini Me_.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I was part of a three man crew installing fire alarms, we all had our heads shaved. The foreman was 250 lbs, I was about 200 and the other guy was about 150 lbs. Austin Powers was big at the movies, so they started calling us Me, Medium Me and Mini Me.


About 11 years ago I worked with a foreman with a shaved head named
Mike, when his apprentice showed up one day with his head shaved we called him Minnie Mike, which he hated so of course it stuck for a long time.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

My Jmen and boss call me Wolfenstein due to my last name. Or Boston, since it's my hometown and I wear some kind of Boston (red Sox) hat every single day. 

One of my Jmen calls everyone "________lynn" while filling in their first name. 

Roblynn. Mattlynn. Etc. Nobody but him thinks it's funny. We just laugh politely. 

But the key is, if you hate the nickname, it's yours for life.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I've worked with:
Turtleman
Poopypants
Bum-bum
Johnito
Papa bear
Porkchop
Frenchie
Several re-runs
And a Safety-Steve.

Never had one myself, or at least one people say to my face.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I just say 'Hey, f**kface!' to all of the plumbers.

I worked at a mine site and the main thoroughfare past the mill was called Sesame Street, so our crew were all given names of certain muppet characters. I ended up with Grover. I wanted to be the count.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Marcus the carcus [dead weight]
Richey rich [scrapped everything]
uncle bricks [he was always clogging toliets]
a pm named Jim became jimwit[as in dont be a jimwit]


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I also worked with an apprentice once who would always vanish for long periods of time while we were on larger sites. We named him 'Blister' because he turned up after all the work was done.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Sprinkles (sprinkler guy)
Airbag (guy starting his truck and his airbag deployed in his face 
Lightduty (guy hurt his arm, arm wrestling and went to doctors who said he can only do light things
Bull
Giggles
Cletis
Goomer


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> About 11 years ago I worked with a foreman with a shaved head named
> Mike, when his apprentice showed up one day with his head shaved we called him Minnie Mike, which he hated so of course it stuck for a long time.



O M G, the name of his shaved head was Mike!!!! :jester:

Sorry, it just struck me funny!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> O M G, the name of his shaved head was Mike!!!! :jester:
> 
> Sorry, it just struck me funny!


Grammar and punctuation were never my strong points, 480 taught me the difference between they're, there and their.


----------

